# Species confirmation



## eugenm (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi folks,

Can you please confirm what species this is? I first thought that it was Pearlmutt, but then i think they may be Pseudotropheus Elongatus, some sort of brown variety. Thanks,

Eugen
http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc441/eugenm/Cichlid/


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

i don't see any picture


----------



## eugenm (Jun 9, 2012)

*corrected*



thinkshane said:


> i don't see any picture


corrected
see url

Anyone? The URL has been uploaded. 
Any assistance would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Ital_stal (Jun 4, 2010)

Too yellow to be an elong, not enought black striping to be a perlmut, looks like a hybrid mbuna to me given the odd shaped hump in the beak, he's (and it is male) is going to have some nice colors upon maturity.


----------



## eugenm (Jun 9, 2012)

*There's two of them and they have fries...*



Ital_stal said:


> Too yellow to be an elong, not enought black striping to be a perlmut, looks like a hybrid mbuna to me given the odd shaped hump in the beak, he's (and it is male) is going to have some nice colors upon maturity.


Thanks for the answer. 
It turns out that my comments did not make it along with the pics, so that, along with my too brief description did not indicate that I have a pair of this species. The first 2 pics show the male, the last one shows the female.

The fish is surely a mbuna as it has the same characteristics and behavior as my other blue elongatus. But I can't find any brown elongatus on the web.
The yellow on their fins is pretty cool. And they have just matted again. We have fries and it looks like we will have some more.

Thanks,
Eugen


----------



## Sam66 (Jul 24, 2012)

Looks like it could be a Flavus. Does it ever look like this ? I. have these and they can tone down to pretty close to what you have in your picture

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=889

Scott...


----------



## eugenm (Jun 9, 2012)

*Quite close!*



Sam66 said:


> Looks like it could be a Flavus. Does it ever look like this ? I. have these and they can tone down to pretty close to what you have in your picture
> 
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=889
> 
> Scott...


Now, that is very close! Thanks.
I am still to find more pics and compare to decide if it is Falvus, or Elongatus Usisya, PT Bee, or even Elongatus Mbenji Brown.
They are quite similar... Thanks!


----------



## eugenm (Jun 9, 2012)

*They ARE PT Flavus!..*

Thanks for your feedback.
Are scouring the Internet I reached the conclusion that you are right.
The thing that kept me guessing was the fact that there is very little and sometime no black on the dorsal fin. But in the end I found a couple of pics out there that showed the same kind of cichlid coloration as my male's.
Here one such pic: http://www.afrikanische-cichliden.de/images/Malawi/Pseudotropeus%20flavus.jpg

Once again, thanks.


----------



## Sam66 (Jul 24, 2012)

No problem,that's why we are on here. If your looking for any more I have some I will be selling shortly.

Scott...


----------



## eugenm (Jun 9, 2012)

*Actually... We may have to abandon the hobby soon..*



Sam66 said:


> No problem,that's why we are on here. If your looking for any more I have some I will be selling shortly.
> 
> Scott...


My son has to spend more time with his school duties and myself with work.
We will likely either give up on the hobby and sell out the 3 tanks that we have, or keep just one. TBD.

One thing for sure, we really like most of the fish we have - especially the pair of Flaus Cichlids. They always mate and they are fun to watch.

Thanks.


----------

